
Even Elon Musk May Not Be Able to Make an Electric Truck Work - scientific_ass
https://www.wired.com/2017/06/elon-musk-tesla-semi-truck-battery/
======
beat
Another possible, more green solution would be to move to biodiesel to replace
the existing fossil diesel. If electric cars more or less fully replace
gasoline cars (which I expect to happen), and electric can be used for lighter
duty short haul trucking, we can reduce the fossil fuel footprint to the point
where biodiesel might actually be feasible.

The trick, then, is getting that clean fuel cost-competitive with fossil
diesel.

